# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  المسح على الجورب الطبي الشفاف

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

السؤال : أنا ادرس بدولة اليونان وزوجتي حامل بالشهر السادس أصيبت زوجتي بمرض  الدوالي في الرجلين نتيجة الحمل فأمرها الدكتور بأن تلبس جوارب طبية مرنة ،  وهي شفافة يوضح منها الجسم وأن تلبسها طول اليوم ما عدا في الليل مع العلم  بأن الجورب كامل مثل البنطلون إلى أعلى وليس للأقدام فقط. كيف يمكن لها  الوضوء هل تمسح فقط علي الجورب واذا كان كذالك كيف يكون المسح مع العلم بأن  لبس وخلع الجورب صعب لأنه مرن مطاطي. أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم

الجواب
الحمد لله

الذي عليه عامة العلماء المنع من المسح على الجوارب الشفافة ، وأن الجواز مقيد بالجوارب الصفيقة.
انظر السؤال رقم (228222)

فهذا الجورب إذا كان خفيفا يشف ما تحته فالراجح أنه لا يمسح عليه .
ولكن إذا احتاج إليه المريض ، وشق عليه نزعه عند كل وضوء ، فله أن يتوضأ  قبل أن يلبسه ، ثم يلبس فوقه جوربا آخر سميكا ، فإذا احتاج إلى الوضوء :  مسح على الجورب الفوقاني إلى أن يخلعه ، أو يتم مدة المسح.
فإن عجز عن ذلك ، وكان خلع الجورب الطبي مما يضره ، أو يؤخر برءه :  فحكمه حكم الجبيرة ، يمسح عليه كله من أعلى وأسفل ، يعني محل الفرض .

وينظر السؤال رقم (192736)

فإذا كانت زوجتك ستخلع الجورب بالليل ، فإنها تتوضأ إذا أرادت صلاة  الفجر ، ثم تلبس هذا الجورب الطبي ثم تلبس فوقه جوربا آخر سميكا ثم تمسح  على الجورب الفوقاني ويكون حكم المسح له دون التحتاني ، فإذا جاء الليل  نزعت الجوربين ، فإذا أرادت أن تتوضأ للفجر فعلت ما سبق وهكذا .


وقد عرضت هذا السؤال على شيخنا عبد الرحمن البراك حفظه الله تعالى ، فقال هذا الجورب اجتمع فيه أمران : 
فمن وجه يشبه الجبيرة لأن لبسها للضرورة ، ومن وجه يشبه الخف ، وعندي أن  لها أن تمسح على موضع الفرض في رجلها ، وتعامل معاملة الخفين من حيث المدة  ، واللبس على طهارة .

والله اعلم
 

https://islamqa.info/ar/259422

----------

